# Magnificent Seven (Bernstein)



## themeworks (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Delboy (Mar 11, 2022)

Brill - amazing being able to create such wonderous flowing music so long ago .... soundtracking certainly blossomed in the 60's to 70's


----------



## Roger Newton (Mar 11, 2022)

One the greatest scores in the context of the film genre. It raises the film by 3 notches. When it came out in 1960, friend of mine and myself sat in the cinema watching it, going back almost every day for about 9 days. We were very young but it was something very different at the time. Initially it bombed in the USA but then went into GB and Europe and became very popular.
The score itself is a homage to Aaron Copland and many western scores through the 1950s borrowed a lot from Copland. The thing about the Mag 7 score though is you couldn't translate it any other way than the film it supports. Many 1950s western scores could easily have come from a film noir movie. Sounds weird but it's fact.


----------

